# Urgent request for name



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

This might seem a bit weird but the company I work for urgently needs a name for a new product. The product is a control system for servohydraulic test machines (racing car 4 posters, earthquake simulators). It needs to sound funky and modern but only one word long. The format will be The (newname) Controller Incorporating ?##? Technology. I need the newname bit and we've got something to go in ?##?. I don't want to give you all too much information so as to influence your emense creativity.

So anyone got any ideas ???

Regards

Rhod

P.S. You know you spend too much time on the Forum when you think you might consider asking everyone what you should call your new baby.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

HydraSeve
???


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Turnip.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

flump


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

What's the prize ? ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Prize - sorry no prize jut looking for a name of some description.

Titan was the one we 'decided' on a week back but MD just decided he didn't like it enough.

Cheers

Rhod


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

QuakeMaker ???


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Shake-a-maker! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

The Hydra-inteli controller?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The "Tremor-nator" Controller

Customers could say " I'll be back !"

I have already e-mailed the copywrite office.....


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Hy-flyer? Hydra? Test-osterone?

What does this thing do in layman's terms? That would help.

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

What it basically is a computer and associated electronics that is hooked up to actuators (hydraulic rams) which allows the actuators to be accurately controlled (both in Force, Velocity, Accelleration, Displacement).

This means that F1 teams and so on are able to accurately replicate service conditions (road/aerodynamic input) of components/suspension systems/vehicles without running them on a track. Well that's one of the uses anyway.

But it's mainly for testing stuff (dampers, transmissions, suspension, bushes, springs, buildings, bridges) and the name is for only the control bits.

Thanks for the help people but keep the names coming (if you can).

Cheers

Rhod


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

So it wobbles things. Do you need the name to say strength, like Titan did?

Sorry for the queries -- but the more we know about it the better result you'll get.

(I used to work in an ad agency doing this kind of thing).

Mark


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Force, forcefield.

Rammer, rampage, ramrod, ramware.

Oh, and Rambo.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

ForceDirector


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Quake, quaker, trembler, tremolo?

Sorry, that's it for the mo. Work calls.

Mark


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

epicentre

Mark


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What about Vectronic. Vector and tronic. Catchy eh?

Sounds a bit like a Vauxhall.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Wobble-o-meter

What-the-F*ck-was-that-meter


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Can I use this machine to help find some rattles on my TT please??

Hmm - how about Rattler ??


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

or rattlesnake?

Mark


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Crotalus or maybe Crotal

Latin for rattle snake


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Groundburst

Blastbox, Blastfurnace, Blast-off.

Wobbleboard.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Andreas (after the fault)

Richter

Trampoline

Moab (after American superbomb)

Storm, blitz, boom.

Er, go back to Titan 

Mark


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Tecton (as in tectonic)

Poseidon (greek god of earthquakes)

Earthshaker (another name for Poseidon)

Right, that's yer lot. Bill's in the post Â 

Mark

PS -- update. There are loads of products and companies called Tecton, Techton, and Tectron, I've since discovered, but few called Teqton, Tectonic or Tectronic. You might get it past your MD on the grounds that it's similar to Titan but more meaningful.

Sorry if I sound nerdy but I enjoyed that challenge


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sizer miser


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Krakatau

as in the Volcano...


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Hydralator


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Poseidon (greek god of earthquakes)


WRONG! Poseidon was the Greek God that was creating sea waves not earthquakes.

What about VibraLocator?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Wow. You guys are so cool. Coming up with names like that so quickly. I'm sure some of them might be of use. I'll try not to take too much credit. 

Thanks for the help.

Rhod

(Now I'll definitely come to you guys when I want ideas for my babys name - few years yet though  ).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

In theory you could use the kit to test for TT rattles but it's not the cheapest way (ask BAR). You could try getting someone else to drive around in the TT while you try and figure out where the buzz is coming from :-/.

Rhod


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Nemisis - it will find the weak spot


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Some great names for the next series of Gladiators 
It is quite clear many of you live in a land of fantasy and make-believe. Â [smiley=stupid.gif]
No the TT doesn't make your gut shrink or make you less bald. ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Not got a name but can you get us jobs playing with F1 cars on these jigs ?  pretty please ?


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

How about.... Rhod 

Oh, I've got another....S.O.Ding (ServOhyDraulic) ;D

That's it my brains gone blank.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Tremblonic

Senstronic


----------

